# Not so good appointment



## rachelha (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello all

I had a mega appointment at the hospital today, scan, fetal and uterine trace, midwife, obs consultant and diabetic consultant.

They are now saying I am measuring 41 weeks which is 5 weeks ahead, last week I was only 1 week ahead.  It was the midwifes from the actual labour ward this time and she seemed to know what she was up to much more than the normal ones. I am not that suprised as I am v uncomfortable and was significantly bigger than everyone else at my antenatal classes.  

My size though is due to high amniotic fluid levels rather than a big baby.  I am just on the top end of normal.  My feet, legs and hands are really swollen too, but no protein in my urine, and BP is ok, so they are not worrying about pre-eclampsia at the moment.

Has anyone else had high fluid levels - apparently diabetes is a cause of it?


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Rachel,

I had swelling in my feet from about 20 weeks and then the swelling slowly spread through to my legs, hands and face towards the end. Although Jessica was a big baby she wasn't massive and I was told I had more fluid around her because I was diabetic so it's considered normal. I absoultely hated the last few weeks I was in so much pain I could barely walk it's no wonder I put on 3 stone 

I did have pre eclampsia right at the end though so that's why I had extra fluid and swelling xxx


----------



## Cate (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi rachel.

I had high fluid levels around Edward, but it was due to TTTS not diabetes - but I do know how uncomfortable it is!  I found getting some big tubi-grip and wearing it around my bump really helped with the discomfort, might be worth a go?  I got some off the physio I saw for my SPD.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Rachel,

I had quite a lot of excess fluid for my first baby (& then later on pre eclampsia too, what fun) and again with baby number two... I think to some extent it's just one of those things with diabetes I'm afraid!   Try not to let it worry you,

Twitchy x


----------



## newbs (Aug 17, 2010)

I had quite high fluid levels in both pregnancies, also told common in diabetics.  No effect on the pregnancy in last pregnancy apart from making me uncomfortable and huge, and I didn't develop pre-eclampisa this time either - had pre-eclampsia in first pregnancy though.

Try not to worry, not far to go now!  Good luck.


----------

